# Eclipse: Externe Jar verwenden und im JAR exportieren



## Guest (29. Okt 2006)

Hi,

ich hab ein Programm geschrieben, welches eine externe Jar-Datei verwendet (hab diese per Project->Properties->Libaries eingefügt). Aus Eclipse heraus läuft auch alles wie ich mir das vorstelle. Nur wenn ich die Sache als Jar-Archiv exportiere, hat er nicht mehr die Klassen, die in der externen Jar stehen. Wie sag ich dem nun, dass er diese auch mit exportieren und verwenden soll?

Danke


----------



## Wildcard (29. Okt 2006)

Das Problem ist hier das Java keine jars in einem jar unterstüzt.
Hier kann man sich entweder mit einem plugin (fatjar) helfen, oder die externen jars entpacken und dann exportieren.


----------



## Beni (29. Okt 2006)

Damit du von einer Jar auf eine andere Zugreiffen kannst, muss die andere Jar im Class-Path (ein Eintrag im Manifest) stehen.

Du kannst im Export-Dialog auf der zweiten Seite die Konfiguration deines Exports speichern lassen (Save description of this jar...) und auf der letzten Seite dein Manifest generieren und speichern (und später wieder benutzen). Wenn dir das Manifest generiert wurde, schreibst du "Class-Path: x.jar y.jar z.jar" rein, und beim nächsten Export sollte das auch in deinem generierten Jar sein.


----------



## Gast (29. Okt 2006)

Ok, dass mit dem Jar in Jar lass ich dann doch mal sein.
Ich kann ja auch die Class-Files importieren (und dann mit dem Jar exportieren), oder? Wie geht das? ich kann es nicht finden!

Danke


----------



## Gast (29. Okt 2006)

Also ich will das Ganze nun doch mal konkretisieren:
Ich will in meiner Anwendung MP3s wiedergeben, was ja von Haus aus nicht geht. Also muss ich mit JLayer arbeiten. (Dies hab ich sowohl als Jar als auch als Class-Files vorliegen)
Wie bekomme ich es hin, dass ich das Programm mit JLayer ausliefern kann (ohne das der Nutzer noch irgend etwas machen muss)

Danke


----------



## Gast (3. Nov 2006)

Du kopierst die class dateien in das verzeichnis deines projektes. 
Nun wählst du im packages explorer dein projekt aus (markierst es) und drückst F5. Nun sollte die libraries erscheinen.
Dann kannst du einfach beim exportieren alle klassen mit auswählen und es sollte klappen.

mfg.


----------



## thE_29 (4. Nov 2006)

Schau mal in die FAQ: Jar Files ineinander packen


----------

